# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Strintzis Lines

## Appia_1978

Μπροσούρα με παλιά δρομολόγια δεν έχω (ελπίζω να συνεισφέρουν άλλοι ;-) ), αλλά πιστεύω ότι έχω να δείξω κάτι το εξίσου ενδιαφέρον  :Very Happy: 

Τα γενικά πλάνα των Superferry Atlantic και Pacific νυν Blue Star 1 & 2! 

Strintzis_1.jpg

Strintzis_2.jpg

Strintzis_3.jpg

Strintzis_4.jpg

Strintzis_5.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φοβερά!!!
Συγχαρητήρια φίλε Appia... :Wink: 
Εκπληκτική ανακάλυψη!!!
Όσο για μπροσούρες απο Στρίντζη...όρεξη να έχετε να βλέπετε σε λίγες μέρες...!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω την μετάβαση της Strintzis Lines σε Blue Ferries η οποία συνέβη κυριολεκτικά εν μία νυκτί. Πανικός στα FM σας λέω. Ο τότε πράκτορας του Στρίντζη κόντεψε να πάθει εγκεφαλικό ο άνθρωπος και με το δίκιο του φυσικά μιας και ήταν ο κεντρικός πράκτορας για 20 σχεδόν χρόνια.

----------


## esperos

Με  αφορμή  τις  παρουσιάσεις  του  φίλου  *vinman*,  θα  προσπαθήσω  εδώ  να  τον  μιμηθώ  αν  και  στερούμενος  δυνατοτήτων  σκαναρίσματος.


GF1.jpg
GF2.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos, που το βρήκες αυτό ρε φίλε??? Έψαχνα κάποτε να βρώ φωτό του (εκτός απ΄αυτές που έχει στο fakta) και δεν έβρισκα τίποτα. Ωραίος!!!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Esperos έγραψες!!!
Τέτοιο φυλλάδιο απο το 1980 δεν έχω...
Σε ευχαριστώ που το μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας και σύντομα θα ανταποδώσω με όλα τα φυλλάδια της Strintzis απο το 1987 και έπειτα... :Wink: 
Να 'σαι καλά και να μας χαρίζεις τόσο σπάνια ντοκουμέντα!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Esperos,

ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ που τα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!!
Πάντα τέτοια  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Ας ταξιδέψουμε λοιπόν για άλλη μία φορά στο παρελθόν...
Ήδη οι καλοί φίλοι Appia 1978 και esperos έκαναν μία πολύ καλή αρχή και εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να ακολουθήσω τα βηματά τους ξεκινώντας απο το 1987.....μέχρι και το 2001...!!!!
Καλό ταξίδι σε όλους...!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13455

δρομολόγια Ionian sun/star/glory


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13456


δρομολόγια Επτάνησος/Δήλος/Αίνος/Κεφαλληνία


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13458

----------


## vinman

1988,και το Ionian Galaxy έρχεται για να γίνει η ναυαρχίδα του στόλου...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13464

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13465

----------


## vinman

1989 και στην ''παρέα''έρχονται και τα Ionian fantasy και Harmony


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13468

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13469

----------


## vinman

1990,το έντυπο για Γιουγκοσλαβία....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13471



και το κυρίως έντυπο της εταιρείας.....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13472

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13473

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13474

----------


## vinman

1991 και το έντυπο παίρνει πλεόν την μορφή και το μέγεθος περιοδικού...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13475

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13476

----------


## vinman

Κάθε χρονιά και διαφορετικό εξώφυλλο........1992


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13477

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13478

----------


## vinman

1993 με superferry 2 για Κυκλάδες (στη φώτο όμως είναι το πρώτο superferry)....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13483

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13484

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε vinman θα παθουμε κανενα εγκεφαλικο ημερα...Strintzis Lines,τεραστια ιστορια της ακτοπλοιας και βεβαια η εταιρεια του Επτανησος...Απλα προσεξτε οτι το 1990 εχουν βαλει το Ionian Island και στη φωτογραφια του Ionian Galaxy μονο που εχουν λιγο διαφορετικη γωνια ωστε να διαφερουν...Παραστρατημα για μια τετοια εταιρεια να μην εχει φωτογραφια του πλοιυ της...

----------


## vinman

1994 και το Ionian sun πάει Μπρίντιζι με 5.000 δρχ το άτομο και 5.000 δρχ το αυτοκίνητο!!!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13490

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13491

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13492

----------


## vinman

1995 και το Hotel & ferry είναι γεγονός για την εταιρεία...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13493

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13494

----------


## vinman

1996...χρόνα-σταθμός για την εταιρεία μιας και προέκυψε η συνεργασία με τις Μινωικές γραμμές...το ''joint service''όπως το ονόμασαν τότε...
Το φυλλάδιο αυτής της χρονιάς είναι κοινό και για τις δύο εταιρείες....
Ενας αρραβώνας που δεν κατέληξε ποτέ σε γάμο.........



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13496

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13497

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13498

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13499

----------


## vinman

1997...χρονιά χωρίς συνεργασίες αλλά με τρία διαφορετικά έντυπα...δηλαδή η χαρά του συλλέκτη!!! 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13502

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13503

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13504

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13505

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13506

----------


## vinman

1998 και οι εναλλαγές φωτογραφιών στα εξώφυλα των εντύπων της εταιρείας συνεχίζεται και αυτή τη χρονιά....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13509

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13510

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13511

----------


## vinman

1999...κανείς δεν ήξερε ότι είναι μία ιστορική χρονιά για την εταιρεία μιας και είναι η τελευταία φορά που θα δουμε τα παραδοσιακά σινιάλα της strintzis πάνω στα πλοία...
Κανείς δεν μπορούσε να φανταστεί τις εξελίξεις...που θα είναι ραγδαιες...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13519

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13520

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13521

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13522

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13523

----------


## vinman

Και μέσα απο αυτό το μακρύ αλλά όμορφο ταξίδι φτάσαμε στο 2000...Τότε που το παραδοσιακό ''Σ'' χάθηκε απο τις τσιμινιέρες των πλοίων και τη θέση τους πήραν σε μερικά πλοία ένα άστρο μπλέ και σε κάποια άλλα ένα άστρο κίτρινο...τότε που το strintzis lines στα πλευρά των καραβιών έγινε Blue star ferries,με το strintzis lines να αναγράφεται πλέον με πολύ μικρά γράμματα κάτω απο τα νέα τεράστια γράμματα...
Με νεότευκτα πλοία να έρχονται στον στόλο,με άλλα να διαφημίζονται που θα έρθουν τελικά τις επόμενες χρονιές και με δύο ακόμα που διαφημίστικαν αλλά δεν φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ τελικά απο αυτήν την εταιρεία...αλλά απο άλλη αρκετά χρόνια αργότερα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13525

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13526

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13527

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13528

----------


## vinman

2001...τίποτα πια δεν είναι ίδιο.........

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13532

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13533


Τα μόνα πράγματα που θυμίζουν την strintzis lines είναι τα παλιά φυλλάδια,κάποιες παλιές καρτ ποστάλ και κάποια ξεχασμένα αυτοκόλλητα πάνω σε παρ μπρίζ αυτοκινήτων.....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13534

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13535

----------


## Markos

H περιγραφη σου φιλε vinman ηταν καταπληκτικη! Πραγματικα εμαθα πολλα πραγματα που δεν ηξερα παλιοτερα! Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## dimitris!

Φίλε vinman οτι και να πούμε είναι λίγο είναι παρα πολύ ωραίο που μοιραζεσαι ένα τέτοιο αρχείο μαζί μας...και πάλι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## sea_serenade

...όμως τίποτα δεν είναι όπως τότε. Δεν γυρίζουν εκείνες οι εποχές πίσω. Εποχές που για να δέσουν τα πλοία στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας περιμένανε αρόδου πολλές φορές και για 2 ώρες. Τώρα πιά έχουμε νέο, σύγχρονο λιμάνι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε πλοία για να δέσουν.

----------


## vinman

Και ένα ''διαφορετικό''σκανάρισμα για την εταιρεία strintzis...
To Duty Free magazine στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1990...(1991)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13626



Και το Κεφαλληνία μέσα απο τις σελίδες του duty free magazine..



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13627

----------


## vinman

Το φυλλάδιο που κυκλοφόρησε το 2000 και ενημέρωνε το επιβατικό κοινό της εταιρείας για τον νέο τρόπο έκδοσης των εισητηρίων καθώς και για την καινούρια μορφή που πλέον θα είχε...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13635

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13636

----------


## .voyager

Είδα τις μπροσούρες του Vinman για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία κι είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμο αρχείο.
Επισυνάπτω μια δική μου του 1998, από τις πιο ωραίες που τυπώθηκαν κατ΄εμένα, καθότι minimal.

IMG_0012.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Θολή και μακρινή δυστυχώς φώτο του Ionian Star, ναυπήγησης του 1992, από τα ίδια ναυπηγεία που παρέδωαν τα Blue Star 1 & 2. Tο πλοίο (ουσιαστικά νεότευκτο) ναύλωσε και μετασκεύασε ο Γεράσιμος Στρίντζης τo 1994 και το 1996 το αγόρασε. Δρομολογήθηκε στην Ανκώνα ενω πουλήθηκε το 1999 στη La Meridonale, που κατέχει και το Αρετούσα (Girolata).

IMG_0040.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραία εικόνα!  :Smile:  
Πάντα μου άρεσε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και ας μην έλαβε ποτέ τη δημοσιότητα που του άξιζε  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Κι εμένα, Appia, μ' άρεσε πιο πολύ κι από τα Galaxy και Island  :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πω πω τι ειδαν τα ματια μου τωρα!!!!!φανταστικα ολα!!!!η αγαπημενη μου εταιρια ταξιδευα χρονια απο μικροσ λογω του οτι πηγαινω κεφαλλονια καθε χρονο απο τα 4 μου!!!τισ μπροσουρεσ που θυμαμαι ειναι του 1998 και του 1999 με το που εμπαινα στο καραβι επερνα μια και την χαζευα για ωρεσ!!!!θυμαμαι τισ μαζευα κιολασ αλλα μικρος τοτε δεν κραταγα αρχειο!!!οταν πια ολα αλλαξαν θυμαμαι οτι μου ειχε κακοφανει!!!και μου κακοφανηκε πιο πολυ γτ εκεινη την χρονια το 1999 ειχα ταξιδεψει το πασχα με το επτανησος και το καλοκαιρι με το ιονιαν σαν!!!και την επομενη χρονια που αλλαξαν ολα μου κακοφανηκε που δεν ειδα αυτα τα υπεροχα σινιαλα και επισης εμαθα και οτι το επτανησος δεν ηταν πια κοντα μας!!!!οπωσ εχω ξαναπει αυτα τα σινιαλα λειπουν απο τισ θαλλασσεσ μας!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε μερικές ακόμα μπροσούρες της strintzis lines,απο το 1982 εώς και το 1988...!!!
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29784

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29785

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29786

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29787

----------


## Ellinis

Ωπα! και το Ιοnian Victory φωτο σε μπροσούρα... αυτό και αν είναι σπάνιο! 
Η σέρφερ "καλή" φαίνεται :shock: αλλά πόσο χρονών να είναι τώρα... :mrgreen:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ώπα, ο καλός φίλος Vinman επανήλθε και ξαναρχίζει τα παλιά γνωστά του :mrgreen:

Να τα και τα δρομολόγια για Ιταλία μέσω Γιουγκοσλαβίας!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωχ, πάλι ξεσκόνισε το αρχείο του ο vinman........ Προβλέπω εγκεφαλικά, καρδιοπάθειες και εμφράγματα, ο Θεός να μας λυπηθεί!!!!!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Απαιχτοσ εισαι βινμαν!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## harlek

Υποδοχή του Millennium με πλοία τα οποία γνωρίσαμε μεν, με διαφορετικά ονόματα δε!

sl.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

καλα παιδια που ηταν αυτο το thread κριμενο και δεν το ειχα βρει ποτρ μου...απιστευτες φωτο,δεν παιζεστε ολη η ιστορια αυτης της μεγαλης εταιριας εδω....παντως για μενα το Island ηταν η ναυαρχιδα και το ποιο απιθανο πλοιο της εταιριας...καλα μιλαμε harlek αυτη την μπροσουρα την θυμαμαι μεσα στο Κεφαλονια,πισω απο της αεροπορικες θεσεις....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ηταν τοτε που ελεγαν οτι το Ιθακη θα δρομολογηθει στις γραμμες της Κεφαλλονιας. Μαλιστα θυμαμαι να διαβαζω ,δεν ειμαι 100% βεβαιος, τη μπροσουρα μεσα στο Επτανησος στο τελευταιο μου ταξιδι μαζι του, τον Αυγουστο του 1999... Δεκα ολοκληρα χρονια μετα και το Ιθακη δεν το εχουμε δει ουτε μια φορα στο νησι μας. Μεχρι το 2004 που το Κεφαλονια ανηκε στην Blue Star Ferries δεν εστειλαν ποτε σκατζα το Ιθακη στην ετησια του. 

Ασχετο φιλε μου Ιθακη αν το Κεφαλονια ανηκε ακομα στη Blue Star θα του ειχαν βαψει κιτρινο το φουγαρο οπως στο Superferry 2. Μπορεις να κανεις κανα μαγικο και να μας το δειξεις;

----------


## ιθακη

καπετανιο μου,να σου πω τι πιστευω....για να εβαζαν στη γραμη το ΙΘΑΚΗ μας ειχαν ζητησει να μεγαλωσουμε τις προβλητες μας και στα δυο λιμανια
πραμα που δεν καναμε ποτε....στο λιμανι στο βαθυ αν το πλοιο ανοιγε καταπελτη θα εμπαινε στο μεσητικο γραφειο που ειναι απεναντη...

----------


## ιθακη

δικο σου captain nionio

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα φιλε μου. Πολυ καλη δουλεια!!! Δεν ειναι και ασχημο με τα κιτρινα φουγαρα ε; :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

κοιτα καπτεν μου,κοθκλι θα ειναι παντα,και πραγματι τα κιτρινα του πανε....αλλα και παλι κεφαλονια= stritzis...και το κακο ειναι πως δεν μπορω να το γραψω στο πλαι του οπως στα πρωτα της blue star

----------


## Appia_1978

Ολόκληρη η όμορφη μπροσούρα του 1986, το εξώφυλλο της οποίας ανέβασε ο καταπληκτικός Vinman:

Strintzis005.jpg

Strintzis006.jpg

Strintzis007.jpg

Strintzis008.jpg

Strintzis009.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ολόκληρη η όμορφη μπροσούρα του 1986, το εξώφυλλο της οποίας ανέβασε ο καταπληκτικός Vinman:
> 
> Strintzis005.jpg
> 
> Strintzis006.jpg
> 
> Strintzis007.jpg
> 
> Strintzis008.jpg
> ...


 


Κατ'αρχήν ΜΠΡΑΒΟ που μας θύμησες αυτήν τη μπροσούρα!Ειχα πολλλλααααά χρόνια να την δω!!

Και μια ερώτηση στους φίλους Επτανήσιους...Από τότε την είχα αλλα δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω κάποιον.
Γιατί τα ΑΙΝΟΣ και ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ  είχαν διαφορετικά σήματα από το θρυλικό << Σ >>  των άλλων πλίων της εταιρείας??

----------


## Ellinis

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το σινιάλο με τον πολύχρωμο κύκλο ήταν το σινιάλο της Ιοnian Ferries, της κοινοπραξίας δηλαδή στην οποία ήταν ενταγμένα και τα δύο πλοία της Στρίντζης.

----------


## ιθακη

σωστοτατος ο προλαλησας ELLINIS,και το κεφαλλινια μετεπιτα ειχε παλι το Σ πανω του...

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ σωστοί οι δύο φίλοι  :Very Happy: 
Τα άλλα πλοία της κοινοπραξίας, ήταν το Ιονίς και το Αργοστόλι.

----------


## nickosps

> Πολύ σωστοί οι δύο φίλοι 
> Τα άλλα πλοία της κοινοπραξίας, ήταν το Ιονίς και το Αργοστόλι.


Το Αργοστόλι, δηλαδή το τωρινό Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα?

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, αυτό ήταν.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ξαναδιαβάζω αυτές τις ημέρες κάτι παλιά τεύχη του Ferries. Αυτό είναι ένα Γερμανικό περιοδικό, εφάμιλλο του Εφοπλιστή αλλά με περισσότερη έμφαση σε (νεότερα, δεκαετίες 60, 70, 80) ιστορικά θέματα.

Στο τεύχος 3/2000 έχει το 3ο μέρος ενός αφιερώματος για την πρώην γραμμή από Travemuende για Gedser. 
Αναφέρει τώρα εκεί κάτι που δεν το γνώριζα και μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει και άλλους φίλους του φόρουμ.

Η εταιρεία της γραμμής, έψαχνε το 1988 ένα τρίτο πλοίο για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. Τελικά κατέληξε στο Free Enterprise IV. Στις 8. Μαρτίου του 1988 όμως, ο Στρίντζης τους πρόλαβε και αγόρασε το πλοίο με το σκεπτικό να το βάλει στις γραμμές της Κυλλήνης (αναφέρει μάλιστα συγκεκριμένα τη "νέα" γραμμή Πάτρα-Αργοστόλι!). 

Τελικά όμως, ο Στρίντζης πούλησε μετά από μερικές ημέρες για 3,5 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια το πλοίο στη μητρική της GT-Link. 

Στη γραμμή κυκλοφόρησαν πολλά πρώην ή μετέπειτα Ελληνικά πλοία, όπως το Flavia, European Express, Siren, Vega, Venus, Queen Vergina, Olympia!

Επίσης, στο τεύχος 2/2000, αναφέρει ότι η DA-NO Linjen ενδιαφερόταν να νοικιάσει το 1989 το Ionian Harmony για τη γραμμή Oslo-Frederikshavn, αλλά τελικά δεν τα βρήκανε με το Στρίντζη.

Ελπίζω, οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες να αποτελούν για μερικούς τουλάχιστον κάτι το νέο, σχετικά με την πορεία αυτής της ιστορικής Ελληνικής εταιρείας, όπως αποτέλεσαν για μένα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

> Η εταιρεία της γραμμής, έψαχνε το 1988 ένα τρίτο πλοίο για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. Τελικά κατέληξε στο Free Enterprise IV. Στις 8. Μαρτίου του 1988 όμως, ο Στρίντζης τους πρόλαβε και αγόρασε το πλοίο με το σκεπτικό να το βάλει στις γραμμές της Κυλλήνης (αναφέρει μάλιστα συγκεκριμένα τη "νέα" γραμμή Πάτρα-Αργοστόλι!). 
> 
> Τελικά όμως, ο Στρίντζης πούλησε μετά από μερικές ημέρες για 3,5 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια το πλοίο στη μητρική της GT-Link.


Φίλε Μάρκο, νομίζω πως έχω ακούσει την ίδια ιστορία με τη διαφορά οτι την ολιγοήμερη αγορά είχε κάνει ο Μάκης Αγούδημος. Μάλιστα είχα ακούσει οτι θα έδεινε το όνομα Νταλιάνα στο νέο πλοίο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ίσως, φίλε ¶ρη  :Wink: 

Αναφέρει ότι πουλήθηκε στην Kefalliniaki N.E. (Strintzis). Μπορεί να μπερδευτήκανε και οι ίδιοι και η Κ.Ν.Ε. να ήταν του Αγούδημου! Δυστυχώς, δεν αναφέρει τίποτα παραπάνω ...

----------


## tonyesopi

Η Φωτογραφία είναι πρόσφατη, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια ? αν κανω λαθος ας το μεταφερει καποιος διαχειριστης σε νεο θεμα 


DSC02462.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Η Φωτογραφία είναι πρόσφατη, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια ? αν κανω λαθος ας το μεταφερει καποιος διαχειριστης σε νεο θεμα 
> 
> 
> DSC02462.JPG


οχι φιλε μου,δεν ειναι η ιδια εταιρια δυστυχως....την παλαι ποτε κραταια δυναμη του Ιονιου και της Αδριατικης,την strintzis lines,την αποτελουσαν τα αδερφια ο Γερασιμος Στριντζης,ο Παναγης Στριντζης και ο συχορεμενος ο Χαραλαμπος Στρινζης....την νεα εταιρεια την απαρτηζουν ο Παναγης Στριντζης (που ηταν και στην προηγουμενη εταιρια) και τα παιδια του Χαραλαμπου,Παναγης και Αντωνης (αν δεν κανω λαθος για τον δευτερο) Στριντζης...το δευτερο πολυ κοινο των δυο αυτων εταιριων ειναι το πολυαγαπημενο μου-μας Κεφαλονια που μετα το 2000 που περασε στην blue ferries και στην blue star ferries το 2004 ξαναγυρισε στα χερια της οικογενειας που το πρωτοεφερε Ελλαδα

----------


## trelaras

> οχι φιλε μου,δεν ειναι η ιδια εταιρια δυστυχως....την παλαι ποτε κραταια δυναμη του Ιονιου και της Αδριατικης,την strintzis lines,την αποτελουσαν τα αδερφια ο Γερασιμος Στριντζης,ο Παναγης Στριντζης και ο συχορεμενος ο Χαραλαμπος Στρινζης....την νεα εταιρεια την απαρτηζουν ο Παναγης Στριντζης (που ηταν και στην προηγουμενη εταιρια) και τα παιδια του Χαραλαμπου,Παναγης και Αντωνης (αν δεν κανω λαθος για τον δευτερο) Στριντζης...το δευτερο πολυ κοινο των δυο αυτων εταιριων ειναι το πολυαγαπημενο μου-μας Κεφαλονια που μετα το 2000 που περασε στην blue ferries και στην blue star ferries το 2004 ξαναγυρισε στα χερια της οικογενειας που το πρωτοεφερε Ελλαδα


Φιλε Γιωργο αν δεν κανω καποιο τραγικο λαθος και το γενικο κουμαντο το κανει η κορη του Γερασιμου!

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε και ένα από τα πρώτα πλοία που απέκτησε η οικογένεια Στρίντζη. Το μότορσιπ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ των Δημήτρη και Δημοσθένη Στρίντζη το είχαμε δει εδώ ως ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙNΑΚΗΣ. 

konstantinakis.jpg

Ένα μικρό γερμανικής ναυπήγησης μότορσιπ, από τα πολλά που εγκαταλείφθηκαν ως ναυάγια κατά τη γερμανική υποχώρηση τον Οκτώβρη του 1944, για να ανελκυστούν μεταπολεμικά και να προσφέρουν πολύτιμες υπηρεσίες για πολλά χρόνια.

  Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα πίνακα και μια φωτογραφία που πρόσφατα ανέβηκαν στην ιστοσελίδα Κεφαλονίτες Καραβολάτρες.
kefalonia.jpg ceffalonia.jpg


  Να το δούμε και λίγο πριν το τέλος, στη Ρόδο ως ΓΕΡΟ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ. Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι του 2000 και η δεύτερη του 2002 και παρατηρούμε οτι ενδιάμεσα το πλοίο όχι μόνο βάφτηκε αλλά υπέστη και αλλαγές όπως αφαίρεση του ιστού κλπ
689gerostelios7zn.jpg gero-stelios-2002-ex-anna-5184540-jo.jpg
πηγή

Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μήνυμά σου  :Smile:  Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## BOBKING

το  αυτοκόλλητο  που  μου  είχαν  κολλήσει στο αυτοκίνητο μου  στο  ταξίδι  μου με  το  island στην  αγκώνα κατά  τις  χρυσές  εποχές  της  ιστορικής  εταιρίας 

άλλα  επειδή  είμαι  καινούργιος λέω  να  προσθέσω   κάτι πολύ μικρο  από  το φυλλάδιο το 1997

και  κάτι ακόμη

----------


## BOBKING

λοιπόν παιδια  μιας και οι φίλοι vinman esperos και άλλοι απέδειξαν  το ταλέντο τους  λέω να ξεκινήσω και εγώ με τα εξής
και ξεκινάω με το διαφημιστικό βίντεο του 1994   
*(1994) Διαφημιστικό / STRINTZIS Lines*

το φυλλάδιο του 1989 με τα ionian star,ionian glory 
med_1_strintzis041989.jpg
πάλι του  1989 
med_1_strintzis031989.jpg
το φυλλάδιο του 1997 
med_1_strintzis_lines_1997_b_.jpg
το φυλλάδιο με το αίνος και kefalinia 
Ainos-Keffallinia01.jpg
joint service minoan-stritzis 1996
med_1_minoanstrintzis_1996_a.jpg
και επίσης  *(1995) Διαφημιστικό / Minoan Lines _ Strintzis* 

ευχαριστώ το simplonpc.co.uk και το hvv ferry
και συνεχίζεται :Friendly Wink:

----------


## BOBKING

στις πρώτες μου εικόνες θα ήθελα  να ξανά ευχαριστήσω θερμά  τους ίδιους με τις παραπάνω

----------


## BOBKING

και συνεχίζουμε  με 
του 1994 με το superferry 2 και το new  seajet από το  internet 
med_gallery_1817_9_195048.jpg
και το kefalonia 
sml_gallery_1817_9_66555.jpg
και το ionian bridge από το sete της stritzis lines 
image006.jpg
*Strintzis Lines ad 1998 βίντεο*

----------


## BOBKING

θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι τελευταίο εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο  στους, sea senerade, appia 1978΄, Ιθάκη , vinman 
έχουμε και λέμε ξεκινάμε από το 1989 μέχρι το 2001 
ένα βίντεο  λίγο πριν την εξαγορά *Blue Star Ferries ad 2000*

*και μια cart-postale των superferry atlantic,superferry pacific από τα ναυπηγεία και από την strintzis* 

**

μια φωτογραφία του ionian fantasy 
article_home_1297870833ionian_fantasy_1968_1.jpg
το αίνος με το Σ στην τσιμινιέρα
d3b12c03125317b3ec2a2e864a7e50a7_XL.jpg
το αυτοκόλλητο της strintzis lines του 1988 
strintzis-1.jpg
του διαφημιστικού της blue ferries το 2001
ships.jpg
μια αφίσα της blue star ferries  του 2000
strintzis-lines-annual-report-and-accounts-2000-attica-group.jpg
όλες οι foto είναι από το internet

----------


## BOBKING

Λοιπών είναι η ώρα να αρχίσουμε * όλα τα παρακάτω  δικά μου 
με το φυλλάδιο του......... 1998 και παίρνει την μορφή περιοδικού και εκείνη την στιγμή το λεγόμενο hotel and ferry  για την εταιρία είναι .......γεγονός .......
Yb36UzG.jpg
από την εφημερίδα τα ΝΈΑ ένα διαφημιστικό για την strintzis του .......1993 με το syperferry 2 για Κυκλάδες στην φώτο όμως διακρίνεται το πρώτο superferry 
jgvwfqy.png

από το φυλλάδιο με αφιέρωμα για το ionian island η σελίδα για τα .....duty free του πλοίου 
PkaDqav.png
από το φυλλάδιο του ......1995 τότε που  διαφήμισαν για πρώτη φορά η μινωική με την strintzis το λεγόμενο joint -service 
7QwkXmO.png
από την δεύτερη σελίδα του φυλλαδίου για το ....joint-service 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172897
από το εξωφύλλου το 1999 .........με φόντο το ionan star και το seajet 1 
BlvIflZ.png
 και συνεχίζεται..........

----------


## BOBKING

μάλλον θα συνεχίσω καλύτερα αύριο  και όχι σήμερα όπως προβλεπόταν το παρακάτω είναι από το joint- service που δεν άνοιγε

----------


## BOBKING

από το φυλλάδιο του.... 86' με φόντο του ionian star,ionian glory  τότε που τα μοίραζαν στα γραφεία της strintzis στον.. Πειραιά
Strintzis007.jpg

 βεβαία μπορεί η ........strintzis να μας άφησε άλλα μας έμειναν μερικά απομεινάρια  της  όπως αυτό το φορτηγό στο παλιό  λιμάνι της....... Πάτρας 
2368872348_4461945ed1.jpg
 και επίσης το φυλλάδιο του..... 1994 όπου κάθε χρονιά και διαφορετικό.... έντυπο
med_1_strintzis_lines_1994_a.jpg
για τα παρακάτω τα πήρα από το..... διαδίκτυο ,γιατί δεν τα είχα στην συλλογή μου

----------


## BOBKING

λοιπόν θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι παραπάνω στο θέμα της εταιρίας  και είναι το έντυπο για την Γιουγκοσλαβία ...του 1989 ..
R5KCbk3.jpg
το  έντυπο του 1984 χαρισμένη και φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον φίλο appia 1978,Ιθάκη , ellinis  και captain nionios ...
QPSsjb3.png
για τα από κάτω είναι το αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρίας μαζί με το έντυπο του 1984 μόνο που είχε γίνει μια μικρή  καταστροφή στο έντυπο και προσπάθησα να το κάνω όπως πριν χωρίς τσαλακωματιές και σκισίματα γιαυτό μου ξέφυγε

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε Bobking  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

μιας και μόλις αρχισα λέω να κάνω ένα ακόμη δωράκι στους ellinis,captain nionios,harlek,vinman,voyager,appia 1978,Ιθάκη,f/b kefalonia,sea senerade ένα βίντεο με την κατασκευή των τότε superferry atlantic,superferry pacific
*BLUE STAR 1 and 2 (construction of 2 ferries) - 2000*

----------


## capten4

> μιας και μόλις αρχισα λέω να κάνω ένα ακόμη δωράκι στους ellinis,captain nionios,harlek,vinman,voyager,appia 1978,Ιθάκη,f/b kefalonia,sea senerade ένα βίντεο με την κατασκευή των τότε superferry atlantic,superferry pacific
> *BLUE STAR 1 and 2 (construction of 2 ferries) - 2000*


 Διακρινονται να χειροκροτουν και καποια καλοπαιδα που αλλαξαν την Ακτοπλοια...Anyway...Απο ενα φυλλαδιο μετα την πωληση του Ionian star,το 1990 σε Ιταλους...

----------


## BOBKING

μπράβο φίλε μου καλή δουλειά τέτοιο φυλλάδιο από την εταιρία του δεν έχω στην συλλογή μου άλλα μπορώ να  ανταποδώσω με αυτήν την σελίδα από το φυλλάδιο του 1989 που ανέβασα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα μαζί με του 1984 
med_1_strintzis051989.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φυλλαδιακι   της STRINTZIS LINES του 1999

_STRINTZIS LINES.jpgSTRINTZIS LINES _01.jpgSTRINTZIS  LINES_02.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

καλά φίλε είσαι απίθανος  μάλλον πρέπει να είναι από τα τελευταία που βγήκαν

----------


## BOBKING

ντροπή μου σκέτη πως μπόρεσα να ανεβάσω τα φυλλάδια χωρίς τα υπόλοιπα τους   :Very Happy:   !!!!!!!!
από το 94' (εσωτερικό)....
med_1_strintzis_lines_1994_c_interior.jpg
κι ένα λεγόμενο "info"για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται ....
med_1_strintzis_lines_1994_b.jpg
και ,γιατί όχι και κάτι ακόμη ένα βίντεο  που τα λέει όλα για τους λάτρεις του κεφαλληνία και για τους καραβολάτρες με καλό γούστο .....χαρισμένο στον φίλο appia και sea serenade ........ καλή σας απόλαυση...και θα με θυμηθείτε..  *ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ και ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ το 1990*

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Ενα σπανιο βιντεο  απο τα εγκαινια του Κεφαλονια στη Σαμη  το 1995 . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7yLpeuS7Nc 
Μια εταιρια με ανθρωπινο προσωπο  που  προσφερε πολλα στα νησια μας .
Η εγραφη του βιντεο δεν ειναι τοσο καλη λογο της κασετας vhs .

----------

